# Disney Withdrawal..Who else experiences this?



## Chainsaw

Oh, my fairies am I suffering from Disney Withdrawal!! You spend so much time and energy planning, looking forward to and hoping-then a week (if you're lucky!) living it, then it's...all...over...I just want to go back!! Please take me back!!!!  What do you all do to make it better??


----------



## Shelbizzles

Plan and dream about the next one


----------



## sydney williams

Start planning your next trip !!!


----------



## heycitygirl

We just got back yesterday and I feel the same way! The post-Disney depression is already kicking in!


----------



## CS Torkelson

We started grieving as we were driving away from WDW a year and a half ago.  Our "cure" was scheduling our next trip! We've been reliving our trip while dreaming and planning the next one, ever since.  Goodbye Disney blues!


----------



## JaniceV

I do!!! We went in March and I still miss it. Planning a trip in the fall for just my 19 year old daughter and me. I haven't broken it to the guys yet.


----------



## Pooh2

Just got home from our first Disneycruise last night. I tell ya, it was hard to make my own bed and supper today after being waited on all week! I need to book my next trip very soon!


----------



## JaniceV

Pooh2 said:


> Just got home from our first Disneycruise last night. I tell ya, it was hard to make my own bed and supper today after being waited on all week! I need to book my next trip very soon!


   Oh, I hear the Disney cruises are AMAZING. A friend of mine cried when hers was over.


----------



## E-ticket Princess

Chainsaw said:


> Oh, my fairies am I suffering from Disney Withdrawal!! You spend so much time and energy planning, looking forward to and hoping-then a week (if you're lucky!) living it, then it's...all...over...I just want to go back!! Please take me back!!!!  What do you all do to make it better??


Buy annual passes


----------



## BigAlsGal

We use to be once a year people. That turned into twice a year. Then we got annual passes cause if you're going 2 times a year it's worth it. Once we got our annual passes we started taking the local allegiant air flights for quick weekends. Last year we took 6 separate trips. I no longer get sad when I leave. I know the next one is a few months away. 

Ps.  I'm not rich. I'm just crazy and put all my extra money towards Disney trips.


----------



## Silvermist999

We just returned home Monday after 10 nights of WDW bliss!  Already missing it!


----------



## PadmeNaberie

It's very painful! I feel genuinely distressed  it's so much more than just a vacation spot to me


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Yes, Disney Withdrawal is a real thing for me, too.  Last year was our first trip, so I didn't realize this could happen.  Such joy while we were there.  So much sadness when we left.  Completely in withdrawal ever since.  I used to think some of my friends who go all the time were crazy.  I get it now.  

So since we returned home in Jan, I've been watching you tube videos, eagerly opening any mailer from Disney, looking at our photos, re-reading our guide books, and bugging my family until we finally booked our room for our next trip.  Now the planning is on again!  I've been wanting to buy a Disney cd so I can play Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow over and over and over.  I think it's time to treat myself to that.  That way, I'll already have it in place for the Disney Withdrawals after our next trip.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Oh, no..I don't think anyone on this board experiences that at all.  
Umm ... that's why we all hang around here so much.  Fighting off the depression!


----------



## Sean91

I wish I had seen this thread before I created mine! I have them bad! I got back last week and I am MAJORLY bummed about it


----------



## fairygagamother

Officially known as " post depart 'em depression". We all suffer from it!


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

I literally cried when we left. I always do. I never want to come home. Disney is my home. We upgraded to APs, and it's driving me INSANE I can't just hop in the car and go (We live in South Jersey lol).. so.. I am currently planning our next trip, and crossing fingers that MAYBE we can squeeze even a third short trip in somewhere. A girl can dream, right?? But it does help planning my next trip, watching the podcasts, listening to the Disney park music via youtube, and looking at our videos and pictures.


----------



## Winniebell10

Disney withdrawal is real. Planning next trip helps. Buying merchandise that I'll use often helps too. I use a recyclable bag from the last trip at the grocery store. I have a couple of dish towels that I put out often. I usually buy a magnetic notepad for shopping lists. (Our cruise notepad is almost empty. Sniff). I have a Mickey pizza cutter that I love. Christmas ornaments. Some mugs of course. (So just the small things. So far I haven't purchased a Mickey Mouse ears sofa or anything. That would just be crazy.


----------



## kitkat4622

momof2gr8kids said:


> Oh, no..I don't think anyone on this board experiences that at all.
> Umm ... that's why we all hang around here so much.  Fighting off the depression!



only been back 5 weeks and going crazy and our next trip is not for 2 1/2 years unless I hit the lottery but then I should be on a prescribed anti depressant


----------



## JaniceV

I'm going to buy some stuff online, I think. My kids love hoarding and bringing home the shampoos. Can't wait to go again.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Like JaniceV, we hoarded the toiletries.  I'm on my last soap!    I did purchase the sea salt bath set, though, and I have a little bit of those three items left.  I will be checking to see if I can order more online once those are gone.


----------



## JaniceV

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Like JaniceV, we hoarded the toiletries.  I'm on my last soap!    I did purchase the sea salt bath set, though, and I have a little bit of those three items left.  I will be checking to see if I can order more online once those are gone.


I think we are going to order some shampoo and soap. My middle child has hidden his stash They have sets of the shampoos and soap at the online Disney store.


----------



## HungryEpcotGirl

Oh yeah, the classic PDD. Post Disney Depression. The emotions are too real.. I usually have little sobs a week when after i arrive back home lol. I try and get by, by planning for the next trip and listening to ALOT of WDW park audio on Youtube


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I just remembered.  I also use the Disney coffees from Joffrey's to help lessen the blues.  Victoria and Albert's variety is really good!


----------



## AutismMom2006

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/6-tips-to-battle-the-post-disney-blues/

Article about the post-Disney blues.  I hope that link works.  We have not been to WDW since 2009 and I have the Disney blues bad, I wanna go back!    I watch videos on YouTube - the music, sights and sounds of the parks take me right there.  DH and I play our "Magic Kingdom" board game, too, we got it in 2005.  You get 5 cards, the attractions you have so see, and roll the dice to walk on your squares through the park to see your rides whoever sees all their rides first wins.  It is a very cute game.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Chainsaw said:


> Oh, my fairies am I suffering from Disney Withdrawal!! You spend so much time and energy planning, looking forward to and hoping-then a week (if you're lucky!) living it, then it's...all...over...I just want to go back!! Please take me back!!!!  What do you all do to make it better??


They don't call it the "Tragical" Express for nothing!


----------



## run13point1

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Yes, Disney Withdrawal is a real thing for me, too.  Last year was our first trip, so I didn't realize this could happen.  Such joy while we were there.  So much sadness when we left.  Completely in withdrawal ever since.  I used to think some of my friends who go all the time were crazy.  I get it now.
> 
> So since we returned home in Jan, I've been watching you tube videos, eagerly opening any mailer from Disney, looking at our photos, re-reading our guide books, and bugging my family until we finally booked our room for our next trip.  Now the planning is on again!  I've been wanting to buy a Disney cd so I can play Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow over and over and over.  I think it's time to treat myself to that.  That way, I'll already have it in place for the Disney Withdrawals after our next trip.




YESSSS!! I've been eyeing the Walt Disney World Official Album on iTunes. I saw it in one of the shops on my last trip but I don't listen to actual CDs anymore. I was super happy to see it on iTunes. I run and walk a lot and I think that would be great to listen to...it'll be like I'm walking/running through the parks.  

I've also been listening to a bunch of Disney podcasts, and watching YouTube videos. We don't have another trip planned yet, but I can't wait to go back!


----------



## PunkPrincess

I've been suffering Disney withdrawal from 2000-2015 So you'd think I'd be like ok for one more year between trips, but the winter was brutal! What I do is start planning again as soon as I get home, and keep looking at my souvenirs and being like....YOU CAME FROM ANAHEIM!!!!!!!!!!! -poke poke-


----------



## stepdisney

Maybe writing a trip report will help.  Reading other's trip reports and how they spent their time during trips is always nice so writing one would help you relive your trip and someone else as well.


----------



## Nickunited

Chainsaw said:


> Oh, my fairies am I suffering from Disney Withdrawal!! You spend so much time and energy planning, looking forward to and hoping-then a week (if you're lucky!) living it, then it's...all...over...I just want to go back!! Please take me back!!!!  What do you all do to make it better??




I have not been since 2011 - longest i have gone without being in a Disney park in a long while. This year I had to go back

In those years i lost loved ones, got married, traveled to about 5 different countries 

lived life but its time - i told my wife - its been too long and we HAVE to go. I am going through withdrawal. 

We actually are thinking DVC as we are now planning on going at least every other year and after we start a family - every year


----------



## TheNotSoEvilQueen

Hi my name is Ashley and I'm a Disneyholic....


----------



## Shorttcake

I make Mickey waffles!  They make me feel better!  http://amzn.to/29DzZ63


----------



## comediccrow

All the time.

It's worse knowing that your next visit might be years away.


----------



## disny_luvr

We just returned two weeks ago and I am in a deep Disney depression. I usually delve right into planning our next trip, but we probably will not return to the World until June, 2019. I seriously don't know if I'm going to make it until then. The good news is I do have a Disney cruise planned for next October. In the meantime, I'll spend time on the DIS and read other people's trip reports.


----------



## Tim French

I agree that the fix is planning the next trip.  We went from every 2 years, to now having 4 trips in 14 months since going DVC.  My wait is over in 26 days After an Easter trip.  And when I get back, time to plan the next one!


----------



## dwbrewster

I started experiencing withdrawal on my way home from Disney, 19 months later I still haven't recovered.


----------



## swansong1001

I don't think you have to live far away to experience Disney withdrawal...We live 5 miles from the parks and last year we changed our regular AP's to seasonal...then we had to go all summer and school vacations just pining to go...this year we switched back to the AP without blockout dates...ahhh...heaven again!!


----------



## BranR

I hate packing up the car on our last day at Disney. Within a week, I'm asking. If we can plan our next trip. That used to be fine when we lived in Fl and SC, but now that we are in PA, it's so much harder. 
I still try to go at least twice a year and it's not enough!


----------



## krc99080

Chainsaw said:


> Oh, my fairies am I suffering from Disney Withdrawal!! You spend so much time and energy planning, looking forward to and hoping-then a week (if you're lucky!) living it, then it's...all...over...I just want to go back!! Please take me back!!!!  What do you all do to make it better??



I'm suffering from Disney Withdrawal in a big way! I spent a week there in 2014 and 2015 with my friend and we decided to take a year or two off... I'm really hoping it's only a year and we return in 2017. She ended up going with her husband, brother-in-law and niece recently and I've had to follow the pictures. I'm glad she had the opportunity to go and I can rest safe in the knowledge she wouldn't eat at Cinderella's Royal Table without me. This is a dream of ours together so she's waiting for me...

But this just intensified my desire to go back! I've been stalking the menu's, reading reviews, basically following any tidbit of information I can find on Disney! It really sounds like 2017 will be another Disney year. We tend to go in the fall during her husband's busy season at work so my trip is more than a year away unless something changes... I do love anything Disney!


----------



## Mox714

I always start planing my next trip before the 1st is over. It passes time and gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## Biceratops

I know this is DL and not WDW (I would love to see a WDW sequel though), but it really is a fun way to cope with the Disney blues. Most of the popular Disney rides such as BTMRR, Space Mountain, PotC, and Splash Mountain are mini games which are neat and somewhat challenging if you are the perfectionist wanting the platinum medal. This game does require Kinect, but it's crazy how you can walk around park and the attention to detail (it even has hidden Mickeys!).


----------



## crysmc

I always feel the same way after our Disney Land trips! There's a down period for sure.


----------



## jetdoctor

I live 20 mins away and I often get frustrated with Disney in general but within a few days of being away I want to go back. Going through withdraw right now think I'll just have to go tomorrow.


----------



## buddha112

Plan Plan Plan.  Only way to fight it off.  I drive my wife nuts with the planning.  We went last year with my family.  Kind of spur of the moment went this February.  And now we wait until February of '18 with her family.  It will be a long year and a half.  Ugh


----------



## JCSCBROWN

I completely agree! My husband, me, and our two adult children have the same problem every time. We look at our pictures often, discuss our next trip and start planning it! We shop the Disney Store. Getting a box from them always helps. Sometimes at a restaurant I will smell something that reminds me of it, and in my gut I miss it so much! Look up Disney stuff online. Get new ideas for the next trip. Count down the days! Bring Disney shampoo and soaps home to use.  Go to the Disney Store if one is near you. Make copycat Disney recipes! Waiting is so hard! Trip number ten seems so far away, but it's only 107 days


----------



## Peculiar Mad'moiselle!

Literally like all the time! I am constantly planning my next trip, I even am taking notes while on a current disney trip. Always on the lookout for new experiences and entertainment for my family.  We are always at the disney store and watch the movies over and over. Even jam out to some music in the car on the way to school!


----------



## Andrea36

I am very fortunate to be able to go to Disney each year.....it is still a long time time between trips!  I spend a lot of time looking at pictures from our past trips and a lot of time on these boards....


----------



## Andrea36

I am very fortunate to be able to go to Disney each year.....it is still a long time time between trips!  I spend a lot of time looking at pictures from our past trips and a lot of time on these boards....


----------



## Captain_stevEO

I remember as a kid my 1st experience with post Disney depression,  I can still remember being so sad as we drove along world drive and I gazed at the mickey water tower at Hollywood studios (Mgm at the time) until it went out of sight.  Back then there was no Internet to help alleviate the sadness lol.

But now I will watch periscope which is a great help, there are some amazing Disney scopers.  I'll also watch Disney documentaries on YouTube and of course read there forums here. 

Luckily I only have 4 more months until our next trip!


----------



## mollydolly133

Hi there! New here  Hoping to get my post count up to 10 so I can work on some reservation trading 

I have Disney withdrawal on our last day in the parks. We've been lucky enough to be able to go every year for the last few years but it's still not enough. Trying to talk my husband into annual passes!


----------



## diser_fam

Definitely experience Disney Withdrawal.  Went to WDW this past February and we started planning a Feb 2017 trip on the drive home.  

This will be the first time we've went back to back years.  Hoping that is a trend going forward.

Scanning the boards and listening/watching podcasts and videos from the DIS team helps cope with the withdrawal.


----------



## oo de lally

Chainsaw said:


> Oh, my fairies am I suffering from Disney Withdrawal!! You spend so much time and energy planning, looking forward to and hoping-then a week (if you're lucky!) living it, then it's...all...over...I just want to go back!! Please take me back!!!!  What do you all do to make it better??



I don't know how to make it better, all I do is make it worse.  I listen to Disney podcasts, my computer desktop is a slide show of WDW pics, and I am constantly planning fake trips.  Just a glutton for punishment I guess, but a life with Disney withdrawal is a much better one than one with no disney.


----------



## Artmomto5

I listen to Dpark Radio or Sorcerer Radio all the time. It helps with the depression of not being at WDW since it is the ride music, background music, ride soundtracks, etc. I got my first AP this year and I am trying to go every few months. When I leave, all I want to do is turn around and go back. I am hoping to move to Orlando in the next year so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## missnikki411

Ours is so bad. After our 2014 trip we said no more for 5 more years. Then we were there 9 months later. After that we swore we wouldnt come back until whenever DHS was completed...and we will be there in 2 months. The post Disney depression is real and the only cure is MORE DISNEY!


----------



## prprincess

It's been a few weeks, and I'm still suffering from withdrawals!  Keeping up with the posts here and my Disney Instagram account really helps!


----------



## WhoDatDisney

We suffer from major withdrawal and sadness the minute we board the DME to the airport. Our 5 y/o started crying that he didn't want to leave last year

We usually plan and plan for the next trip along with reading others trip reports here on DIS

As we get closer to next trip we will watch the Disney specials on destination America channel that we dvr'd as well as the latest must do Disney on you tube

58 days to go helps as well


----------



## DisneyMommyx3

My husband and I both had a pretty bad case of post Disney depression after our trip this summer.  We have started planning out next trip and it is helping a little.  Other than that, we have Disney themed dinners and look at our vacation pics a lot. HA!  Hurry up Mardi Gras 2018!!!!


----------



## Accident

I find that if you can relax your planning as far from the trip as possible that it really changes both how you enjoy the trip and what it's like when you get back.     Basically do the planning withdrawl before you even get there (walking around the neighborhood is a good distraction and prep for how much walking you'll be doing when at WDW).    Then your just in the moment enjoying the fruits of your hard work and head home satisfied...

Or you can just go back      And when it gets bad, you'll be moving here.


----------



## TornadoTitan

So, back from my first trip to WDW which was planned out of the blue a month before we went. Now suffering from major withdrawals, don't know when I will be going again in the foreseeable future, but already bought a Zootopia magicband (just in case) for the next trip (hopefully before the battery runs out). Also got addicted to pin trading and collecting while at WDW, in which I spent all my souvenir and lunch money on pins. Wishing they built a Disney park in Texas now so I could be near something Disney, the Disney Store I went to the other day in Dallas didn't cut it for me.


----------



## WhitneyBB

We are going the week before Christmas. By the time our trip is over and then Christmas is over I will probably need some therapy bc I will set into major depression.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Leaving disney and going back to reality is the hardest thing to do especially when you have to get on a 15 hr flight.

But luckily in 75 days we are excited and thankful to be travelling all the way from Australia for our second trip to Disney. 

Our first one was to Disneyland in 2015 (2 weeks of bliss but not long enough haha) we all agreed that we had to experience Disneyworld next while still on our last trip and our next trip would be bigger and better! Which it will be..We even brought annual passes as we are visiting disney from the 18th Dec until 25th January and it was cheaper option than 9 x 10 day tickets for 30 days for the 3 of us, with the added value of the discounts for our disney shopping spree...s 
If we lived over there you wouldnt be able to get us away from the parks. 

To pass the time in between each visit, my fiancée got some footage each day of our trip last year on go pro which he has made awesome dvds for us to watch and reminisce..that helps alot, as do watching all the awesome vloggers on you tube. We also have a paper chain days to go countdown hanging from hooks in our roof of our living area so our 6yr old daughter can see how long until we leave and she gets to remove the rings for each day or sometimes a week in one go.. we kind of went over board with a 300 day one this time but hey its Disney got to keep the excitement up and forget about those dis withdrawals

Also already thinking about fiture trips helps. Bring on star wars land.


----------



## Andrew Head

We only made it about one year before we started planning our second trip!  We're going in December!


----------



## mseyre

Hah - this is a good thread.  I thought we were going to be every three years people.  We took our then 5 year old twins to DL in 2012 then we planned a big 2 week WDW trip in 2015.  We were "Parked out" at the end of those two weeks and thought well we will wait for Star Wars land to be all built.  But lo and behold we just bought a trip to DL for right after Christmas.  At least we made it over a year ?   :0  Now I am obsessed.  DL planning is less intense than WDW I have found but I am almost missing all the planning for FPs way in advance


----------



## sjcampbl

Start planning the next one!


----------



## 1sttimedisneymama

I'm glad I found this! It's definitely a real thing. We went on our first trip with our 2 yr old last month. We planned to be a once a year family but now are going in March for our sons birthday and probably again in Nov or Dec to experience Disney at Christmas. I'm thinking we will probably go every 7-9 months but I'm sure that will change when DS hits school age.


----------



## SpaceMtnGirl

BigAlsGal said:


> We use to be once a year people. That turned into twice a year. Then we got annual passes cause if you're going 2 times a year it's worth it. Once we got our annual passes we started taking the local allegiant air flights for quick weekends. Last year we took 6 separate trips. I no longer get sad when I leave. I know the next one is a few months away.
> 
> Ps.  I'm not rich. I'm just crazy and put all my extra money towards Disney trips.



I'm interested in flying Allegiant next time. What do you find is the most cost-effective way to get from Sanford airport to WDW? Thanks!!


----------



## BigAlsGal

SpaceMtnGirl said:


> I'm interested in flying Allegiant next time. What do you find is the most cost-effective way to get from Sanford airport to WDW? Thanks!!


We usually rent an economy car. Alamo usually offeres a slightly lower price to allegiant customers. There's shuttles and taxis you can take but we prefer having the ability to drive.


----------



## jesswindsor

We just got back a week ago and i'm already planning for our next trip!!  I love to plan, read trip reports, dining reports.  I watch youtube videos about WDW.


----------



## kacodi

Every time!


----------



## Skeetz Edinger

Chainsaw said:


> Oh, my fairies am I suffering from Disney Withdrawal!! You spend so much time and energy planning, looking forward to and hoping-then a week (if you're lucky!) living it, then it's...all...over...I just want to go back!! Please take me back!!!!  What do you all do to make it better??


We do every time!!  We'll be scratching that itch this December though!!  12/28/16-1/5/17 Pop Century


----------



## Melissakay1q

After my solo trip in September 2016 I was so sad. I spent so much time with Disney podcasts, a never ending stream of Disney YouTube videos playing most of the day and my tinkering around on the Disney site that after my trip was over I didn't know what to do with myself. I took a break for a few weeks then decided to start saving to take myself again in September 2017! It felt like it had been ages since my trip and it was actually like 25 days. Ugh. DH isn't a Disney person so I'm flying solo again (or maybe with a girlfriend) until DD is old enough for us to all go together. Until then, mommy is taking off for momtrip2.0


----------



## Melissakay1q

I heard someone on one of my podcasts say that he beat the Disney blues by visiting a Disney store then having lunch at a Rainforest Cafe. 

I am glad I brought back a Starbucks Magic Kingdom mug so I can start my day with Disney! 

This morning I bought the 2017 Unofficial Guide from Amazon. That will be fun to read over the next year.


----------



## TalkDisnerdytome

By the end of our 3 days I am normally ok with going home since my feet and legs are normally killing me but then after a week of being home I become very upset. If I could spend a whole week or more there and have cool down days where I just spend time at the hotel or at DTD then I could definitely live there. I live the next state over and there are actually quite a few people who have AP's here, I'm just worried that I would make the purchase and then not use it enough. Just paying for the hotel itself is normally spendy.


----------



## Amanda Walz

We never even make it home from Disney before we are planning our next trip.  I'm so glad we aren't the only ones!  We spend months watching Disney documentaries, Disney movies, researching restaurants and making the perfect plan.  It's my stress relief and the best cure for Disney detox.


----------



## Boo2UBrooke

I began this journey in 2012 and went every 18 months or so until 10/15---BUT that all changed when we spur of the moment booked a girls trip for 6 months later...we have now made it until now, where we just booked yet another for January (girls trip again).  It looks like we are heading to every six months.  I think ideally I would love to get season passes and do a quarterly trip.  But I will have to lower my resort budget from Deluxe...what are your favorite Values anyway?  My other thought is to just buy a pop up camper, being in Atlanta, its reasonable for us to drive.  Thoughts?


----------



## Angry Duck

I do as well, I call it "The Itch".


----------



## beyondthevalley

I had it horribly after my first true adult Disneyland visit. Even after my last 13 hour visit, I left thinking I was good on Disney for awhile.. nope.. the next day I was back checking wait times longingly on the app.


----------



## Tammy O.

We got back Oct. 3rd and I'm totally in full depression!!  We were comped 4 one day park hopper tickets for ants in our room.  They expire 10/17 so my husband and I decided to go just me and him 2/27-3/5/2017.  It will be a much different trip.  This past one was a group of 10 and we stayed at Caribbean Beach.  Me, my husband, my 22 yo son, our 5 yo granddaughter (our daughter's child--she couldn't go this year), my parents, my sister, her husband and 2 kids.  It will definitely be different without the herd to try to gather!  We are renting DVC points from a friend and staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  I can't wait!!


----------



## TheNerdSoldier

My wife has such bad Disney Withdrawl that she cries when she sees the commercials.


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

Chainsaw said:


> Oh, my fairies am I suffering from Disney Withdrawal!! You spend so much time and energy planning, looking forward to and hoping-then a week (if you're lucky!) living it, then it's...all...over...I just want to go back!! Please take me back!!!!  What do you all do to make it better??



I have this same problem!! Like others here have said, we definitely start planning right away for the next trip, but another fun thing I've found is the Disney Magic Kingdoms game in the App Store! It allows you to create your own park and interact with all your favorite Disney characters! It's a fun way to pass the time until your next trip!! There's a fun DIS thread for the game if you all decide to try it out!! Have fun planning!!
http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-magic-kingdoms-tips.3494259/


----------



## johnst3

I do! Wish I could go every year!


----------



## Taylor Hart

I miss it terribly! I did the Disney College Program in spring of 2015, and it spoiled me! I went from living/working/breathing Disney everyday to now being 12 hours away


----------



## Taylor Hart

Biceratops said:


> I know this is DL and not WDW (I would love to see a WDW sequel though), but it really is a fun way to cope with the Disney blues. Most of the popular Disney rides such as BTMRR, Space Mountain, PotC, and Splash Mountain are mini games which are neat and somewhat challenging if you are the perfectionist wanting the platinum medal. This game does require Kinect, but it's crazy how you can walk around park and the attention to detail (it even has hidden Mickeys!).




This seems awesome! I've never seen it before. I definitely wish they had a WDW version.


----------



## nicynot

It's a thing. And I am dealing with my depression one day at a time lol.
Since it is expensive to travel to Orlando from Canada, I don't get to go near enough. Before I go again, I need Star Wars land to open, which means Toystory will be done, and then avatar land will be there too. ROL wasn't up and running the first week of December when I was there, that will be exciting too!

In Xmas day, the Disney parks parade was on tv, that helped me!
My new Epcot shirt shrunk I think, in the wash. I was devastated!! And wanted to go back to replace it 

I'd like to be able to shop on the parks shopping app, but it doesn't work outside of the USA, and they charge me like 60$ shipping for a $30 item..


----------



## Mattimation

PhilharmagicPrincess said:


> I have this same problem!! Like others here have said, we definitely start planning right away for the next trip, but another fun thing I've found is the Disney Magic Kingdoms game in the App Store! It allows you to create your own park and interact with all your favorite Disney characters! It's a fun way to pass the time until your next trip!! There's a fun DIS thread for the game if you all decide to try it out!! Have fun planning!!
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-magic-kingdoms-tips.3494259/



This!!! Magic Kingdoms has helped fight my Disney Withdrawals so much! Especially since 2016 was the first year since I think 2011 that I didn't go to WDW. I play that a lot, and usually I watch a lot of the Disney documentaries - especially the ones on Hulu - but those have gotten a bit old for me (and just outdated). I also like reading books on Walt Disney's life, because not only do they make me feel closer to the spirit of the park but it inspires me as I continue in my career. I listen to the parks music too, but lately the biggest help has been listening to the Dis Unplugged. I only found it in December, and listened to like 6 months worth of episodes between then and now (I work from home and it gets lonely).

I have also been planning my "ultimate dream trip" since March, which will be in 2021 for my 30th Birthday and hopefully the 50th anniversary (I'm worried they won't be celebrating it during my March birthday). That's a long time to plan though, so I think I'm going to try to get a trip in this year.


----------



## Taylor Hart

I listen to the podcasts, watch Disney movies, and buy Disney merchandise on occasion to make the pain not so bad, but sometimes, they just make me miss it more!


----------



## PleaseStandClearOfTheDoor

Just got back this past Saturday.  Sitting here, staring at my screen at work, in a complete fog.  Probably can't go again until at least mid-2018 has me in deep PDD.  The wife and I are starting to seriously discuss moving to Florida (Davenport area, perhaps).  Even something as simple as going to Disney Springs would help a lot, but that's not possible living 10 hours away.


----------



## JPPT1974

I go through that a lot .And that it is or has been nearly four years since I been to Disney World. Hope to go very soon!


----------



## jaychis

We moved to Florida for the weather and to be closer to family, but being a half hour away was the icing on the cake. We had withdrawal all the time. We came down every year or two and were miserable when we had to leave. We just became annual passholders.


----------



## bubblebrown

Same boat here. Had a wonderful 2 days in the park, was on a Disney High for a few days, then then the blues hit. Have started to work on a scrapbook of the trip and have been having a treat from the Germany pavilion every few days. Tried to recreate the braised beef from BOG yesterday and am looking into recreating a dole float. Didn't think we'd be back till 2020 (husband is not a Disney fan) but may have changed his mind this trip since I had such a good plan into place for this trip. He's mentioned that if we want to go for one day next year he'd be up for that, yeah!!! It has helped researching AK to see what that's all about since we have not visited that park and by then Pandora should be open.


----------



## mbee3600

Has anybody read the Kingdom Keepers series by Ridley Pearson?   They are YA fantasy and the first one is called Disney After Dark and is set in the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## KC Mouse

Chainsaw said:


> Oh, my fairies am I suffering from Disney Withdrawal!! You spend so much time and energy planning, looking forward to and hoping-then a week (if you're lucky!) living it, then it's...all...over...I just want to go back!! Please take me back!!!!  What do you all do to make it better??



Oh boy, I know how you feel.  We struggle with Disney withdraws every year.  Just can't get the Mickey off my back.  
Here is what I do... 
1.  During my vacation I vlog every day usually before a meal or event. I attempt to document every event and meal so we can remember it all. When I get back home I edit my vlog and enjoy the photos I took.  This could keep me going for a couple of months.
2.  From September to January my family is crazy busy and low on funds.  We have multiple birthdays, Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas.  Every holliday we dream/morn about going to WDW during the school year.  
3. January is the most difficult.  We do our best not to crack and attempt to scrounge up the $200.00 deposit for a booking in early May/June.  Sometimes we are lucky enough to book our next fix and start making ADRs right away. 
4.  Usually by February we have booked our next Disney World hit and at that point we indulge in research.  We look up all the changes, new restaurants, vlogs on youtube and new attractions and any refurbishments posted.
5. From March until May/June we binge watch Dis Unplugged and attempt to catch up on all the details that I have missed out on during the year.  If you have kids this is the perfect time to watch WDW surpirse videos.  Depending upon our kids summer plans we alter our vacations.  There are times that our kids don't all go.  Believe it or not, they are pretty cool with missing a Disney trip especially if they have a youth trip or sporting activity planned for the summer.  Our family of 6 has to be flexible so we have built in a plan B for every trip.  

Disclaimer: There have been years that we do not go.  In such cases my world comes to a disney apocalypse.   "There will be a weeping and gnashing of teeth!"


----------



## Ksims616

Because we're DVC members, we make sure to have another trip booked before we leave. Then on our way out we say "Bye Disney, see you in x months"


----------



## Kiersten

I've been back for a month and i really miss it! Six days was not long enough! I am planning for a trip probably October 2018. 20 months is a long time aways but with our jobs and our small twenty something budget, that's the earliest we could plan for!


----------



## MrsPMcD

This is my first post on the DIS but I couldn't not share on this post! I hate PDD  It's the worst and definitely starts on the ME back to MCO.  When we left the Beach Club last year the Captain came out to wave goodbye and I cried, a lot!  I do love reading/writing trip reports though, I think that helps. Also... zooming in on Google Earth to my favourite spots and lighting an Anthology candle of the Beach Club. Wish I could go back soon!


----------



## MaximumEd

Myself, my wife, and daughter first started going to WDW in 2014.  We did 8 days at WL.  Everyone had told us what a great time we would have, but I figured it would be a one time thing to check off the list.  I couldn't have been more wrong, as we were planning the next trip before the first one was over.  Fast forward 3 years, and we have been 5 times, including an anniversary trip for just me and the wife to DL last October, and have 2 trips planned for this year.  The Disney bug bit us hard, and we get seriously bummed when we have to come home.  The best thing we have found to cure the post-Disney blues is the same thing many others have mentioned........plan the next trip!


----------



## ef22

Disney is such a magical place, that it's hard to return to the real world! Luckily I've been able to visit there several times in the last 5 months, and am planning a few more trips. That's what happens when you buy an annual pass - you feel compelled to use it!!


----------



## Scifidiner

Man am I glad I found this site!!!!! I thought I was the lone stranger feeling this sad. Misery does love company. We were at WDW at the end of last month, & I've been in a funk ever since we left. What's worse is it will probably be 2020 before we go back (waiting for Star Wars/Toy Story land & Pandora to open) . I've been spending way too much time watching WDW walkthroughs & WDW related videos. So does anyone else save their magic bands, park brochures, Disney correspondence etc from their trip like a little shrine?


----------



## CinderellaCupcake

This is my first post and I'm SO glad I found others who share the same Disney addiction I have! We just got married in Disney World last month and this trip was the hardest to say goodbye to. It was also our first time staying at Poly and it definitely hurt walking onto the Magical Express to go back to the airport. We've already started planning the next trip!


----------



## lobolabo

I totally feel this all the time. WDW commercials make me cry because I'm aching to be there. Luckily my fiance and I are going there on our honeymoon in May.


----------



## nursejackie

I have my daily fix of Disboards to chat with like-minded people, to offer advice and pick up good tips, and show me I'm not the only one totally obsessed with our Disney vacations.


----------



## Shellyred8

We will be over a year between trips this time around.  But we have a trip planned for Dec 2018.  I love WDW at Christmas!  But the anticipation of it is just about killing me!    I read the Disboards and other peoples trip reports (live vicariously through them!).  Helps keep my finger on the pulse of what is going on there until I can return again.


----------



## cdndisneymum

I suffer tremendously from "Disney Withdrawal," so much so, that I am booking our next holiday tomorrow!
My daughter and I (last) went in September 2016; going back November 2017!!
I also go shopping in the States at the Disney store, as well as online...


----------



## Beccybooboo

Scifidiner said:


> Man am I glad I found this site!!!!! I thought I was the lone stranger feeling this sad. Misery does love company. We were at WDW at the end of last month, & I've been in a funk ever since we left. What's worse is it will probably be 2020 before we go back (waiting for Star Wars/Toy Story land & Pandora to open) . I've been spending way too much time watching WDW walkthroughs & WDW related videos. So does anyone else save their magic bands, park brochures, Disney correspondence etc from their trip like a little shrine?



We also just left WDW last month and like you wont be going back until 2020 most likely, would like to go as soon as Star Wars land opens at Disneyland though.
We keep everything! Cant throw anything Disney away. Everything is a momento from a Disney trip.



CinderellaCupcake said:


> This is my first post and I'm SO glad I found others who share the same Disney addiction I have! We just got married in Disney World last month and this trip was the hardest to say goodbye to. It was also our first time staying at Poly and it definitely hurt walking onto the Magical Express to go back to the airport. We've already started planning the next trip!



 fellow Disney addict.
We just got married during our WDW trip Dec 12th to Jan 25th so I understand your pain.


----------



## Kiersten

Well, this year seems to be flying by so I'm hoping fall 2018 will be here before I know it!


----------



## jaychis

My withdrawal is the most pathetic on the boards. We live 30 minutes from WDW and feel sad every time we have to leave. Taking the family tomorrow for our fix!!


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

I usually try to plan our trip for sometime in November so when I get home and am having Disney Withdrawal, I remember Christmas is coming and get excited to plan for that! When Christmas is over though, than I have the Disney and Christmas Blues.


----------



## Mrs Eeyore

Disney withdrawal has been crippling me for almost seven years for financial reasons. After our last trip in 2010 we knew we'd have to skip 2011 but had faith things would improve by 2012. They didn't. I've been saving pennies and planning for *next* year ever since, but there's been no financial fairy dust. This year there might be a light at the end of the tunnel as a long-term investment could potentially pay off soon. So here I go planning again and crossing my fingers there won't be more disappointment. The saddest part is that while I've been waiting my kiddies have grown up. I know we'll all still have fun together but the magic of touring with kids is over for us. I guess my point is that, like others have said, it's planning the next trip that gets me through the withdrawal. It's been so all-consuming that I'm afraid I'm going to have an embarrassing meltdown when I finally set foot on Disney property again.


----------



## BlueStarryHat

The night I return home from WDW and I'm in my own bed, I *always* lie there and think, 'did that just happen?' It's like when we're there time goes at pretty much a normal rate and we get lots of stuff done and have great long days, but when I get home I just think the vacation flew by and I'm back in Ordinary Land.


----------



## Ensusieasm

I fixed my Disney withdrawal this time by suddenly booking a return visit that's just exactly 4 weeks after I got back home from my last trip. I leave in 2 days!


----------



## WhispyPixie

Our family has total Disney withdrawals starting around 9 months from our last visit.  We work hard to try to "appease" the growing beast, until we simply cannot take it anymore and book a trip..lol  Leave in 15 days..so excited!


----------



## Natiaudsmom

We went to Disney for the first time last fall.  I've never felt depression after a vacation like I did after leaving WDW.  I've watched tons of YouTube videos, looked at my pictures over and over.  Another thing I've done I thought was fun was to check out biography books from the library on Walt Disney.  It's neat to read about how it all began. 
I've also been thinking of getting the official album on ITunes.  Does anyone know if 2013 is the most recent edition?
Hoping to go back next year.  Saving my pennies!!


----------



## bare_foot_mama

I went twice as a kid and now I am taking my 5 year old in May.  I'm planning like crazy and trying to remember to enjoy the process also.  I learned 80 days isn't quite enough for planning reservations so I look forward to obsessing for 6 months next time around!  This trip is her first and it's going to be a total surprise.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## thelittlemermaid2

PDD (post disney depression) is alive and kicking still even though I haven't been there since August! I think it just gets worse with time, take me back!!


----------



## FireflyTrance

This is part of why I purchased DVC, every time I left I would wonder when I would get to go back. Now I know I will get to go back at least once a year. I always have at least 2 trips in the works, right now I have a WDW and DL trip planned. Once the WDW trip is over I'll start planning the next WDW trip even if it's a year away.


----------



## Tattylou

BlueStarryHat said:


> The night I return home from WDW and I'm in my own bed, I *always* lie there and think, 'did that just happen?' It's like when we're there time goes at pretty much a normal rate and we get lots of stuff done and have great long days, but when I get home I just think the vacation flew by and I'm back in Ordinary Land.



This^^^^   I have this same experience!! 

I'm having some major Disney withdrawal. We were there twice last year - April and Dec. We have a trip to Florida next month and we aren't going to Disney. I just feel weird being in the state and not going. I'm really having a hard time with that. Then to add to my sadness, my neighbors are heading to WDW  tomorrow and I am insanely jealous.  So, our plan is Disneyland in April 2018 and I'm excited for that, but it feels so dang far away right now.


----------



## Brians_myth

My wife and I have serious Disney withdrawals. There was time when we went 120+ times in two years, to the land, but have since moved away. Now, we make it a point to visit Disneyland whenever we are in town. We are in concert to even go just to walk down Main St if we don't have time for anything else. The way we settle our withdrawals is with YouTube and all the movies we can get. But nothing can fully ever get us out of the slump.


----------



## Jeina Jeniffer

thelittlemermaid2 said:


> PDD (post disney depression) is alive and kicking still even though I haven't been there since August! I think it just gets worse with time, take me back!!


Hahaha. I can relate.


----------



## Shellyred8

It finally got the best of me!!  I could not handle the withdraw symptoms any longer!! I was trying to hold off until our Dec 2017 trip, but I just can't do it!  I was able to convince DH to take a short trip with me, so we're headed to WDW in May.  Yay!!!  

It really is amazing how much I miss that place.


----------



## jeff_h

FireflyTrance said:


> every time I left I would wonder when I would get to go back.



This is our same thought and the reason that we go to MK the last evening of each trip, and take the Ferryboat so we can watch the castle fade away into the distance and wonder when we will be able to get back.


----------



## bluemoon9

We are currently in our longest stretch between trips and it is driving me nuts.  I am trying to figure out how I can fit another visit into our schedule & budget before December.  This will be the first time in a few years that we will not be attending MNSSHP.


----------



## DebB69

I'm suffering Disney withdrawal big time. I was there last weekend and I have been missing it ever since!!  I am getting ready to plan my next trip but that trip won't be until next year!


----------



## Scifidiner

2 months ago we were packing & getting ready to leave, I'm still sad. This is ridiculous, I'm beginning to wonder if I have some sort of mental condition. I had pix from the vacation printed today, I'll put them in frames. I've made a little "shrine" from all the mementos( i.e. brochures, magic bands, cups etc.) from our trip in my office at home.  I'm really beginning to worry about myself......


----------



## Logan Maddera

PLAN PLAN PLAN. precisely what I'm trying to do now.


----------



## adcarnes

Definitely plan, plan, plan for the next trip. I also listen to the DIS podcast, watch the DIS videos on YouTube, and try to bring Disney into my everyday life. It's hard getting by between trips!


----------



## adcarnes

Scifidiner said:


> 2 months ago we were packing & getting ready to leave, I'm still sad. This is ridiculous, I'm beginning to wonder if I have some sort of mental condition. I had pix from the vacation printed today, I'll put them in frames. I've made a little "shrine" from all the mementos( i.e. brochures, magic bands, cups etc.) from our trip in my office at home.  I'm really beginning to worry about myself......



That all sounds perfectly normal to me!


----------



## Ensusieasm

I arrived home from my 12 night trip on February 1. I got Disney withdrawal so bad I was back on a plane on March 1. That only cured me for one week. Now I really do have to wait till next winter.


----------



## LejaOneKenobi

I feel like the second I drive off the property I am already getting withdrawal. Planning for the next trip always helps


----------



## kniquy

My trip is 3 weeks from today, but i am already dreading leaving.  Planning the next trip is always a huge help.  Seeing that it takes a year to properly plan a trip - researching dining options, planning our touring plans.  It all helps keep the magic going.


----------



## LejaOneKenobi

kniquy said:


> My trip is 3 weeks from today, but i am already dreading leaving.  Planning the next trip is always a huge help.  Seeing that it takes a year to properly plan a trip - researching dining options, planning our touring plans.  It all helps keep the magic going.


So nice to be among like minded individuals. Most people think I'm crazy for taking a year to plan a Disney vacation! I feel rushed if I try to do it in less time. Gotta absorb all info in advance.


----------



## kniquy

Scifidiner said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if I have some sort of mental condition. I had pix from the vacation printed today, I'll put them in frames.



One of the best things we did for our trip was to make a photo album. Every so often we will pull it out and relive the trip.  i found this better than just pictures/computer backgrounds because we can go through the entire trip.  We love love love our pictures from the memory maker.  It is expensive but so worth getting the magic shots, ride photos and those family photos that never usually happen.

As far as the mental condition -- you are not alone.  I guess vacations in general can have a withdrawal period, but i feel as though the Disney withdrawal is like no other.  I too am glad i am not alone.  Does it ever get any easier?  I went on our first trip 12/31/14 and it has been real tough waiting for my next trip.  I have to go down for a conference in a couple of weeks.  Granted it will be work, but is it horrible of me to be excited that it will be kid free?  I do feel a little bad, but just to be kid free for a few days will feel amazing and then on top of that to be at disney?  Does it get any better than that -- oh wait it does -- it will be flower and garden!!!!!


----------



## Boudin

Shorter trips, more often!

My wife and I are Disney World fanatics, but we also love to travel in general.  We are on a quest to see as many National Parks as we can, along with a long list of other adventures.
We would go to WDW for a week, then have 2 or 3 other trips planned and it would make us so sad that it would be years before we could get back, so we just started taking 2-3 day trips every year in addition to our other week-long  vacation.  Sometimes the budgeting gets a little tough, but it's important to us, so we make it work.  Now we get to go every  year, and going for a short time keeps it fresh for us, since there are obviously things you have to skip on a short trip.  We are leaving Saturday and I'm super stoked to go to Epcot and experience the new Soarin because we couldn't make it there on our last trip.  We are in the process of buying DVC, to make the budgeting thing easier since our rooms will be be pre-paid, and we will just have to worry about travel, park tix and food.  When you go every year, there's always a trip in the planning stages and lots of fun stuff to discuss and plan.  You are perpetually in the process of "going to Disney World".


----------



## Sabathamk

I've been waiting to go back for 3.5 years.  Started saving immediately.  Now it is looking like we will either be able to go in May, or not at all for another year or more.  I'm getting to where I just can't take the up and down anymore.


----------



## StaciaRae

I had Disney depression SO bad after our January '16 trip!  That was our first trip and I seriously spent the better part of a year planning it - reading disboards all day every day, studying park maps, making and changing our itinerary, watching youtube videos of the rides, etc.  When we got home, I had a few days where I was still on cloud 9 thinking about our trip - then the depression hit hard!  DH said we couldn't go back until Star Wars Land opens - but that would be almost 5 years!!  I finally wore him down and he agreed to a January 2018 trip!!  I am super excited about that trip - but I'm trying hard to not 'overplan' for it - simply to try to avoid the depression.  For me, the depression stemmed from the free time I had.  I no longer needed to research, learn, or plan for our trip.  I felt displaced because of the free time.  So, for our upcoming trip, I am trying very hard to not plan too often.  I still have a few months until we can make ADRs so I'm trying to not think about them too much.  I'm telling myself to wait until 2 weeks before that to start my itinerary.  Fast pass selection is still several months away, so I'm trying to not think much about them.  And, sadly, I'm trying to limit my time on disboards.  It stinks because I love, love, love the planning - but when I no longer have anything to plan, I get sad, so I'm trying to be proactive and not do too much planning for this trip.  We'll see if I can follow through with that as our trip gets closer.


----------



## Scifidiner

StaciaRae said:


> I had Disney depression SO bad after our January '16 trip! That was our first trip and I seriously spent the better part of a year planning it - reading disboards all day every day, studying park maps, making and changing our itinerary, watching youtube videos of the rides, etc. When we got home, I had a few days where I was still on cloud 9 thinking about our trip - then the depression hit hard! DH said we couldn't go back until Star Wars Land opens - but that would be almost 5 years!! I finally wore him down and he agreed to a January 2018 trip!! I am super excited about that trip - but I'm trying hard to not 'overplan' for it - simply to try to avoid the depression. For me, the depression stemmed from the free time I had. I no longer needed to research, learn, or plan for our trip. I felt displaced because of the free time. So, for our upcoming trip, I am trying very hard to not plan too often. I still have a few months until we can make ADRs so I'm trying to not think about them too much. I'm telling myself to wait until 2 weeks before that to start my itinerary. Fast pass selection is still several months away, so I'm trying to not think much about them. And, sadly, I'm trying to limit my time on disboards. It stinks because I love, love, love the planning - but when I no longer have anything to plan, I get sad, so I'm trying to be proactive and not do too much planning for this trip. We'll see if I can follow through with that as our trip gets closer.



I'm SOOOO glad to read this, I too frequent WDW forums, watch you tube videos of parks, resorts & restaurants, & listen to Sorcerer radio. I'm glad I'm not alone, there are other people out there as obsessed & crazy as I am! Seriously if everyone knew how much time I spend obsessing, they might commit me.
It is very tempting to over plan, I suggest you not plan every minute out. It's a vacation after all. Our last trip I only made 3 ADR's and a few FPs. My wife is not as big a Disney freak as I am, so I need to be flexible. It was a more enjoyable WDW trip than we've had in years. Not that we don't always have fun, but this was much more relaxed.


----------



## DrDeb

TheNotSoEvilQueen said:


> Hi my name is Ashley and I'm a Disneyholic....





TheNotSoEvilQueen said:


> Hi my name is Ashley and I'm a Disneyholic....





TheNotSoEvilQueen said:


> Hi my name is Ashley and I'm a Disneyholic....


Hi Ashley !


----------



## Beccybooboo

kniquy said:


> I guess vacations in general can have a withdrawal period, but i feel as though the Disney withdrawal is like no other.  I too am glad i am not alone.  Does it ever get any easier? [ /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Nope not until we can feed our addiction.


----------



## jessbee25

I haven't been in 3 years and I was pregnant last time so I didn't get to do any of the super fun rides. It feels like it's been FOREVER! We went to Universal and Seaworld 2 years ago but it is not even close to the same. It's really the one vacation that I never have the "it's good to be going home" feeling. That's really why I fell in love with the DIS and the podcasts, I get my daily WDW fix without having to live in hot, muggy Florida!


----------



## Punkbar

It's also hard, trying to explain to non-fanatics why I want to go back, when I was just there last year. So glad I'm not the only one that feels this way!


----------



## Bopsie

I can't believe I'm only just finding this website with all these people who think exactly the same as me! Last time I was at wdw was 2013 and it literally hit me like a train about 3 weeks ago and the urge to go back was just phenomenal!
I was trying to convince my sister to go, she has an 18month old so understandably doesn't feel it's the right time but she wanted to wait 4 years...4 years!!!
So that's when I started googling "Disney solo" and the world of solo travellers appeared before my eyes. 3 weeks down the line and I am all booked up! People look at me like I'm a bit mad and I think they feel sorry for me, I don't! I keep trying to explain why I want to go alone but not sure anyone gets it


----------



## Ice Madrox

Like many others, I spend my time planning the next trip lol Lots of time reading message boards and articles, doing research, reading Disney history, watching tons of videos of rides, shows, fireworks, and parades, pulling out my Disney memory box and going through everything, reading about my favorite rides, and playing those little online ride operation simulators! I've also started researching how to (nearly) flawlessly plan and execute a trip for 20+ people as I've dreampt for a few years about a grand gathering with friends and family in Disney


----------



## ForeverAlice

I feel your pain! My family and I like to watch their favorite rides/resort and park walkthroughs on youtube in between trips!  The only way to fix it is go again!!!!! Soon!!


----------



## macraven

I always feel lousy when I know my check day is the next morning

I wait a few months and book a new trip the next week


----------



## GrumpyDudeByChoice

Got it right now.  We usually get it on the lat day of our trip when we see people that are just arriving.


----------



## space_mountaineers

We have Disney withdrawal daily. The appropriately named "DIS Daily Fix" show helps  Like many others, we just constantly plan the next trip!


----------



## deedubb

Scifidiner said:


> This is ridiculous, I'm beginning to wonder if I have some sort of mental condition.  I'm really beginning to worry about myself......



LOL, exactly how I feel.  This forum is great.  It's like AA, but substitute Disney for booze.  Listening to music helps.  I've been listening to Wishes and Promise (exit music after Illuminations) daily.  It also helps that we just got back but our next trip is already booked, so I'm counting the days...


----------



## WDWpaulJr

I've got the Disney shakes real bad. My wife and I need to get back asap.


----------



## ashley.c.duncan

I always have grieved leaving and will go through random periods of "I need to be at Disney". It's always been my home since I was 5. What helps is watching Disney Vlogs on YouTube. And sometimes that makes it worse because you want to be there so bad.


----------



## Starlord22

it caused me to book a last minute trip for opening day of pandora to celebrate my new job lol


----------



## dis_guy

Hi, my name is dis_guy and it has been three months since I've had any pixie dust. 

Since we started going we have not had a calendar year where we didn't go to WDW at least once. 

We love CBR but since it's under major construction for the next year or so and coupled with Star Wars coming in 2019, we have decided to wait until then for our next trip. 

I honestly don't know how I'll get through it because I wanna go back right now. At least I got some tickets on my MDE account, so I guess the planning has begun.


----------



## Jamie77

dis_guy said:


> Hi, my name is dis_guy and it has been three months since I've had any pixie dust.
> 
> Since we started going we have not had a calendar year where we didn't go to WDW at least once.
> 
> We love CBR but since it's under major construction for the next year or so and coupled with Star Wars coming in 2019, we have decided to wait until then for our next trip.
> 
> I honestly don't know how I'll get through it because I wanna go back right now. At least I got some tickets on my MDE account, so I guess the planning has begun.



I took a 4 year break between trips since I started going to WDW.  It wasn't intentional; I was always planning a trip every year but they never panned out.  Needless to say, when I went on my last solo in June 2014, I was near tears at the prospect of being "home" again.  I skipped last year but I'm planning on going in July this year.


----------



## mustinjourney

Chainsaw said:


> Oh, my fairies am I suffering from Disney Withdrawal!! You spend so much time and energy planning, looking forward to and hoping-then a week (if you're lucky!) living it, then it's...all...over...I just want to go back!! Please take me back!!!!  What do you all do to make it better??




What I did last year was buy into DVC and then start planning more trips.

But that is a very expensive coping mechanism...and it does not completely fill the void.


----------



## mel&me

mustinjourney said:


> What I did last year was buy into DVC and then start planning more trips.
> 
> But that is a very expensive coping mechanism...and it does not completely fill the void.



Doesn't help, Bought into DVC 14 plus years ago and the withdrawal still happens.


----------



## mustinjourney

mel&me said:


> Doesn't help, Bought into DVC 14 plus years ago and the withdrawal still happens.



True.  It's like just getting a stronger version of the drug.  Now we just spend even more money with the mouse.  

Case in point -- our previous trip before the one prior to DVC was in 2003.  We then went in early 2016...and then fall 2016, feb 2017, and we have trips BOOKED for oct 2017, dec 2017 and feb 2018.  

it's out of control.


----------



## PrincessaKitty

Chainsaw said:


> Oh, my fairies am I suffering from Disney Withdrawal!! You spend so much time and energy planning, looking forward to and hoping-then a week (if you're lucky!) living it, then it's...all...over...I just want to go back!! Please take me back!!!!  What do you all do to make it better??


I go through the same thing! I love planning for a year and of course I love the time we are there but then when you get home it's....................  I saw a message board outside of a nearby church- It said
'Don't be sad it's over, be happy it happened' That really helps me & now we are planning our 2018 trip!! WHOO-HOO!!


----------



## imBryan

We have family video from most of the trips we've taken; my wife has videos as far back as 1991! Looking at those and the pictures we took makes me feel better in between trips. I don't film everything, just a minute here and there is plenty. In the days immediately after the trips, I spend a lot of time editing photos and videos, and backing them all up to various drives. This helps take the edge off of coming home, too.


----------



## Wyndale

No trip in sight, so sad


----------



## macraven




----------



## chudlyfudly

I came back from DLP 9 days ago - while it's not quite the same as WDW it definitely gave me the post-disney depression. I booked for WDW in 9 months time the day I came back, easily the best remedy! These boards are also keeping me sane too...


----------



## KINGY2468

ashley.c.duncan said:


> I always have grieved leaving and will go through random periods of "I need to be at Disney". It's always been my home since I was 5. What helps is watching Disney Vlogs on YouTube. And sometimes that makes it worse because you want to be there so bad.



It's really similar for me, one day I'll be going along as normal and the next I will have this sudden need to be at Disney World. Whenever I get to go, no matter how longs it's been it's like coming home, and I always get post-Disney blues whenever I get back. I often watch various Disney Vlogs and read articles on what's happening, but find this is often as much of a curse as it is a blessing. Just thinking about it makes me want to go back so much!


----------



## Laundress

Last trip was in March.  Need to get started on another ASAP


----------



## Sherlockedinwonderland

Yes definitely!! Just got back yesterday and thinking about the next vacation! Part of the reason I joined today and posting is to lessen the withdrawal a bit. Not sure if it is helping or making it worse, especially now that I have to "adult" and unpack and do laundry Thinking today would be a good one to watch Moana for the first time with the kiddos.


----------



## old lady

I get it everytime I leave the park.


----------



## Antaniasmom

I know this thread is a year old but i had to comment.  The 2 times we have been to WDW my daughter and I experience Disney withdrawal very BADLY!!  We have found the only way to help this is to: 1) visit our local Disney store at least twice within the week of coming back  2)Print pictures, talk about our favorite moments and 3) Begin to dream of our next trip !!  It's hard leaving the Happiest Place on Earth but there are ways to get through the withdrawal !!!


----------



## Alex Perelgut

My Disney withdrawal was so bad I was already planning my next trip 3 days before I finished the last one! (Admittedly, that was because my significant other has never been, and I kept thinking about how to make the best experience for them)


----------



## Disneyfan101413

Looking forward for our trip here in August!  Haven't been back since November! So ready to come back to WDW!


----------



## StraightToDumbo

My kids always cry when we leave the gates, but I always remind them how lucky they are to have something so wonderful to cry about.


----------



## Coral Reef Diver

I sleep with Disney music playing through headphones. (j/k)  They should have a Disney patch.


----------



## Snarl

Plan a new trip of course! Also listen to a million podcasts, stalk Instagram, watch movies, plan Disney Bounds, but nothing is ever fully satisfying.


----------



## Snarl

StraightToDumbo said:


> My kids always cry when we leave the gates, but I always remind them how lucky they are to have something so wonderful to cry about.


I cry every time too!!!


----------



## Steph1011

I miss disney 24/7! can't wait for my next trip, but until then, watching disney movies!


----------



## ChrissyWoj

I got home from my DLP honeymoon in October, started planning my solo conference trip for June, and now I'm planning a big family trip for November. Just keep swimming?


----------



## sngglyduckling

Watch Disney park vlogs!! It almost makes you feel like you're back "home." Same goes for listening to Disney park music.


----------



## ChrissyWoj

sngglyduckling said:


> Watch Disney park vlogs!! It almost makes you feel like you're back "home." Same goes for listening to Disney park music.



I listen to Boo to You every Halloween <3


----------



## mjmgsssp

I cry too!  But then I spend time talking about the trip, roaming the DIS, scoping out Pinterest, and helping others plan their trip until I start planning mine.


----------



## Hawaii2Dis

My family tells me I talk too much about Disney! I talk about everything from The Dis, to cruises, to renting DVC, to making Disney themed food, and every thing Disney in between... Yes, I have bad withdrawals!

My boyfriend and I went last year (2016) in June for our 4 Year Anniversary. His 1st time, and my second!

And now I am _DREAMING_ to plan another trip to either WDW or Disneyland. I love that at Disney I can truly be myself. The kid in just comes out. Everybody who works there is kind (for the most part) and I just feel all the pixie dust and magic in every inch of my body! I truly dream about being in a park everyday... but The reality of life is that eventually we want to get married & buy a house & have kids... It is exciting to think of our future and "plan" for what life has in store for us and I know Disney will always be there when we are ready to go back again and that is what keeps me going. And also knowing that Disney is forever changing! The next time we go to Disney maybe 5, 10, 20, 30, 40+ years down the road but at least Disney will always be there for us! And I think that is pretty darn magical in itself.


----------



## BMWTeamLeader

Went in 2015...next big trip in 2021 (between all the upheaval in the parks and saving for a bigger, longer vacation for 5, that's just the way its gotta be) But I stay abreast of all the Disney news here and have a spreadsheet wish list already started. Listen to Sorcerer Disney a lot..Play Magic Kingdoms on my phone to get my fix...also planning a "Disney Lite" vacation this year by combining our two days at Universal (daughter is Potterhead) with trips around the Disney resorts...Shopping Day at Disney Springs, horseback riding and fine anniversary dining at Ft Wilderness/Wilderness Lodge, Dining with an Animal Specialist at The Animal Kingdom Lodge, Typhoon Lagoon & a grand finale at Chef Mickeys. Nice to give the resorts some love too...It will be a blast!


----------



## therapistalexandra

*mic check 1,2.*

May I present to you.....Ways To Avoid WDWW....or Walt Disney World Withdrawl......presented by a mental health therapist who cried on the last day of her honeymoon because she had to leave WDW and POFQ and go back to the real world lol.

1) Buy your favorite resort soap/body wash through the Disney website

2) Hang out here on Disboards

3) load up playlists on Spotify and Pandora

4) Make a list of your favorite Dis movies and watch one on the weekends

5) Find awesome vloggers on youtube to follow such as The Krispysmores, Ellie Steadman, and Happiest Vlogs On Earth


----------



## MrsIncredible725

I like to find a friend who's planning a trip and help them plan. Nothing makes me feel better than a new trip spreadsheet


----------



## therapistalexandra

MrsIncredible725 said:


> I like to find a friend who's planning a trip and help them plan. Nothing makes me feel better than a new trip spreadsheet



Is it silly that I legit get giddy helping plan people's trips? I have a girlfriend who is planning her honeymoon there now and we spent most of sunday planning and me showing her youtube vids of stuff. Then.......the spreadsheet! (which maybe the best part!!)


----------



## ThistleMae

BigAlsGal said:


> We use to be once a year people. That turned into twice a year. Then we got annual passes cause if you're going 2 times a year it's worth it. Once we got our annual passes we started taking the local allegiant air flights for quick weekends. Last year we took 6 separate trips. I no longer get sad when I leave. I know the next one is a few months away.
> 
> Ps.  I'm not rich. I'm just crazy and put all my extra money towards Disney trips.


I want to be you!


----------



## ThistleMae

I am going in less than a week and already anticipating the "blues" even before I arrive.  How sad is that?  But...I have already started planning for 2018 by following this year's free dining thread in preparation for next years free dining thread.  I don't know if I could afford to go more than once a year....but I may spend time once I get back, trying to find the cheapest way to get back there this winter, before our next summer trip.  This will keep me busy.  Another part of me asks...how much time are you going to spend sitting at the computer...instead of living from one trip to the other?


----------



## Pocahontas_

*The list is never ending: watch Disney movies, post here lol, plan for the next big vacation!*


----------



## Remigius

It actually didn't hit me the first few weeks after trip. Then it slowly started with listening to parks music and looking at trip reports.. now we're planning our next trip lol


----------



## little_orange_bird

I do! Sometimes I think I'd be happiest just being there all the time...wouldn't we all!!! My next trip is in 39 days and it might as well be forever away- I don't know how I'm going to last that long. My tip is to always be in some form of planning a Disney vacation (I don't mean to sound insensitive or bragging- my husband and I are very lucky that we can do that, I know! Spur of the moment weekend trips are just as much fun as long extended stays!)


----------



## DAKDarling

Currently suffering one rn. And I just visited two weeks ago! 

I watch Justin Scarred videos on YouTube to help ease my Disney needs.


----------



## AliceNDinah

I was coming on to make a thread about this!  We haven't even gone yet, and I am already worried about feeling the Disney blues when I come back ;----)   I'm wondering if this is common:  do you still _want_ to come on the Disboards and look at Disney stuff, or is it too depressing??  
It's sooooo fun doing trip planning, that I imagine when you come back, it just feels so empty, ha ha.....  Guess that means planning another trip right?!


----------



## Markical

I get the blues before I even leave! The last day in the park, I always make it Magic Kingdom and always feel a lump in my throat the last time I see the castle. Usually because it will be so long until my next one, last trip was 2015 and next one isn't until 2019!


----------



## ThistleMae

AliceNDinah said:


> I was coming on to make a thread about this!  We haven't even gone yet, and I am already worried about feeling the Disney blues when I come back ;----)   I'm wondering if this is common:  do you still _want_ to come on the Disboards and look at Disney stuff, or is it too depressing??
> It's sooooo fun doing trip planning, that I imagine when you come back, it just feels so empty, ha ha.....  Guess that means planning another trip right?!


Just back....and I'm still looking at and posting on the boards.  You get to talk about your trip and comment on the new Pandora and whatever else you experienced.  This def. helps and YES, I was already feeling blue thinking about coming back before I went, so you are not alone.  And....we were planning a July 2018 trip and after telling my daughter how HOT Disney was this summer, she moved the vacation up to February!  Now I feel panicked that I don't have enough time to plan....yeah!  Double yeah!  My life just keeps getting better!


----------

